# Saturday Walnut Milling Pics



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

A little taste of the Walnut I had Greg Holub saw for me Saturday. He did a fantastic job sawing some very funky logs and a nice butt section. Urban tree and no metal. All in all we were able to get 13 very nice 6/4 and 8/4 bookmatched sets from these logs that came from one tree. Too many pics to put in one thread but these should give you an idea. When the narrowest boards you're taking home are 13" wide you know you're doing good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice haul!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice slabs.
What's your plans for them?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I sell hardwood lumber so most of these will get sold at some point.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

If the bd ft price is right, there might be 2 of us interested in some slabs, south of the Cheddar Curtain...(Right Dom?)

I'm looking for table top sized slabs,(kitchen and coffee table sizes)but 2 piece matching ends like that that can be spline joined with rough edge would be real nice as well.

If interested in unloading a few, PM me.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice cuts....many beauties there. Congrats. Went to your site. I see alot of sites that stack their logs when cut, back as log form with spacers. Considering doing mine but is there an advantage??

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Tennessee Tim...it depends on the log, the lumber and the customer I'm trying to market to. Many of my customers build furniture so they prefer wood that has matching grain and color as much as possible. Keeping the wood together like this just helps me remember which boards came from the same tree and it allows me to keep my book matched sets straight.

In the past I've also painted the ends of a set of boards the same color so I can tell at a glance which pieces came from the same tree.

A disadvantage of stacking in this method is that it's a little inefficient from the standpoint of space since you're trying to keep a tree together and not fill a rack space with as many boards as will fit. The other disadvantage is that when you unstack the pieces to show them you need to put them back in order if you want to keep them organized when you're done. 

There might be other reasons but these are the ones that come to mind for me.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

aardvark...PM sent.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

And back atcha , Allen.
I also contacted you, via your website contact section.

Thanks.
Dan O'


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice feathering in those flitches!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

They're even more striking up close than in the pictures. I'm very happy with this bunch of walnut.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta say, I met up withAllen this morning and he has a substantial stockpile of many woods and I suggest you look at his website.
But my interest was the walnut (above) for a table top. So we went through what he had and it was an impressive stack (shown above) Some were in the 24" wide range, which I'm considering going back for. The ones I bought were above at ~17-18" wide x 6 ft with the bark in the center. Plus I ended up picking up a few other pieces as well

Very nice meeting you and I plan on returning.

Aardvark


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool Dan. Can't wait to see your table top. It's going to look beautiful. Great score.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Dan. It was a pleasure meeting you. I was able to re-stack the walnut slabs in a more convenient location so next time you swing up they'll be easier to get to. I should have some 12/4 walnut stock pulled out next time as well.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

And thanks back. 
I sent you a photo via e-mail of the proposed use of the walnut. EXACTLY what I was invisioning, but a little narrow.
The base is incorrect, due to height but the concept gives you an idea of where I'm trying to go with it. I'm actually considering barn hinging it to fold it up for moving it later.
I am interested in picking up some of those wider boards you had, and am kinda frustrated I didn't do so when there..and then again, I'm not so sure I could have got them in the car. I had to hit the brakes harder than I wanted to and stuff moved.

I have em drying in my makeshift blue tarp kiln right now. Slow at first (110 deg.) and later I'll kick the temp up. I also did a test on a small piece with a epoxy clear to see where the color will go. I see why they call it black black walnut. Nearly a purple tinge.

(Folks, this was a hysterical feat. I took the passenger seat out of my 92Mustang Fastback hatchback, and transported a mess of slabbed wood home from Milwaukee to my town 70ish miles away. I need a truck...BAD! Ha!)

Could you remind me of how long and wide the widest of those 12/4 boards were. I want to say 24" x 80" ?
Dominic wanted to come, but was afraid he would end up dumping cash, and considering he just bought that log cabin (seen in the off topic area) I get it. 

See you soon, Allen.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol. I wasn't afraid. It's not in my budget right now. I've got a bunch of walnut slabs here that I need to do something with. Lol
But you can never have to much wood.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

If it overtakes your workspace, you have too much.
I'm getting there.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Allen.
Dom came over yesterday and drooled. Not good for wood drying with all that saliva everywhere., and I had to get a mop and a bucket.

I've got em drying now in my makeshift blue tarp kiln. Temp is sitting about 110F.
I think Dom has convinced me to go with a danish oil finish, and a polyurethane top coat...but too early for that yet.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Allen.
> Dom came over yesterday and drooled. Not good for wood drying with all that saliva everywhere., and I had to get a mop and a bucket.
> 
> I've got em drying now in my makeshift blue tarp kiln. Temp is sitting about 110F.
> I think Dom has convinced me to go with a danish oil finish, and a polyurethane top coat...but too early for that yet.


Lol. I'm still cleaning up my shirt from that. 
Nice choice slabs Dan. I can only suggest things that I could do. Cabinet man and chemmy would probably offer better finishing techniques for that slab. Also leatherneck does a lot of walnut slab furniture and finishing here as well, he does nice work.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm glad everything got home OK. Thanks for the pics as well. I like the concept and can't wait until the project is done. Hope to see you again soon and Dom is welcome to come even if he leaves his checkbook at home. We didn't even make it to the bottom of the stack before calling it quits last time so there's still a lot to see.

The wide stock ranged from 20" to 23" inside the bark and roughly 75" long. There were 6/4 and 8/4 bookmatched pieces. This section was mostly the clear boards.

The 12/4 stock ranges from 12" to 18". That's in some pretty deep storage though and will be probably a couple of weeks before that's even accessible.

I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for making the trip.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Very welcome.
Hope you figure out how to get more storage space.
Where do you kiln dry your boards?

I would seriously like to pick up some more, and yet I need to start making a profit on some of these projects first.
I've got a lot of money hanging out there in product.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Allen. 
The walnut is over 1/2 dried . It's also a tad off even in thickness, so a neighbor/cabinet maker is due to run them through his 20" planer and 40" panel sander, when sufficiently dried (for $20.oo) Bark so far is hanging in.

The wife is very anxious to get rid of our plast lam table we have had for 2 decades. She's already bought chairs for it. Guess I'm stuck building a table, eh? I have more maple hollows like I showed you. They will be the base.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> View attachment 42991


Excellent jog on the boule cut & stack.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

He does a fine job for city folk, eh?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey... I resemble that remark! Thanks guys. I actually enjoy the stacking and stickering.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Allen.
Sent you a pix this morning with the walnut in epoxy coat.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW! Can't wait for you to show off the finished project. Very cool Dan.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Allen.
I haven't figured out how to post pictures, and really don't want to go through the process/hassle.
I know it;s not hard, but I've never bothered setting up a separate file for that yet.
Maybe you or Dom can load em down if y'all want to.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Thanks Allen.
> I haven't figured out how to post pictures, and really don't want to go through the process/hassle.
> I know it;s not hard, but I've never bothered setting up a separate file for that yet.
> Maybe you or Dom can load em down if y'all want to.


Hey Dan I can do that for you. But you'll have to send them again. They got deleted. Lol. Don't know how. I thought I had it saved.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Just sent you 4 shots.
Thanks Dom.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

As requested by Dan. 






























Nice job and nice pics.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks friend.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Doesn't look like the boards you started with. That finish brought the grains out. What process did you use?? A bit glossy for me BUT I'd definitely say it looks great. The Misses should love that!!!

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Tenn. Tim !

After I was 1/2 way through the 1st coat I looked back and went ""WOAH!""
I knew this grain was gonna be pretty but I had no clue what was there until the clear coat popped it out.

It's straight up epoxy, no stain, 2 coats, troweled on with a fine toothed trowel. Only costs about $20.oo. Frustrating to work with and dry time is like a week. The first 8 hours are critical for dust and bugs.
Epoxy seems to pop the grains and even though clear, seems to darken more than poly. It's like a bar top decopage (sp), except it's not contained and thick. You let it seek it's own level and run off the edges. 2 coats is probably = to 8 + coats of poly this way.
I chose it for it's durability. Later when it sits for a few months I'll hit it with a standard car wax. If you don't like the gloss, it can (much) later be topped with polyurethane in a satin or other.

When I saw what Allen had for sale on the first post, (don't tell him, but) price wasn't that important. I wanted those 2 pieces for our own kitchen table.
The wife is thrilled. It's her birthday present...late , but in process.

God makes some beautiful stuff, eh? Then He allows us to expose it, and display His handiwork..


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

aardvark said:


> When I saw what Allen had for sale on the first post, (don't tell him, but) price wasn't that important. I wanted those 2 pieces for our own kitchen table.The wife is thrilled. It's her birthday present...



It was for a good cause brother. How else was I going to get your better half to let you come back if you went home broke on the very first trip? 

I'm excited to see the project come together. Very nice work.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Well honestly it's not without a few flaws, but hey....I never claim to do Norm Abrams Fine Joinery, straight grained stuff. 
The pieces warped a shade after planing, even at <6% moisture content. That surprised me, but it's wood being wood.
I have a 1 1/4" tube steel spine, lag bolted to the back side of each board, to see if that'll stop it.

I had a budget to not go over, and made it by the skin of my teeth.

Thanks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Well honestly it's not without a few flaws, but hey....I never claim to do Norm Abrams Fine Joinery, straight grained stuff. 
The pieces warped a shade after planing, even at <6% moisture content. That surprised me, but it's wood being wood.
I have a 1 1/4" tube steel spine, lag bolted to the back side of each board, to see if that'll stop it.

I had a budget to not go over, and made it by the skin of my teeth.

Thanks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Allen/Dom
Sent you both a few pix of the final table with legs in place (not totally finished).


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Allen/Dom
> Sent you both a few pix of the final table with legs in place (not totally finished).


Hey Dan that's awesome. I like the way you did the legs like that. And yes it has that modern/rustic look to it. Thumbsup. I was wondering how you were going to do the legs and I think you pulled it off. 
How did you come up with that idea?
Do you want me to post those pics on here for you? Awesome job


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure, you can post em, Dom.
In fact, thanks, if you do!

How did I come up with the leg design?
I went through 3 ideas before it finally clicked. If you stare at something long enough it starts to make sense. I wasted 1/2 of one of those maple hollow logs in the process of getting those 4 pieces out of it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Sure, you can post em, Dom.
> In fact, thanks, if you do!
> 
> How did I come up with the leg design?
> I went through 3 ideas before it finally clicked. If you stare at something long enough it starts to make sense. I wasted 1/2 of one of those maple hollow logs in the process of getting those 4 pieces out of it.


Yea no problem it turned out really nice. 
Here's the pics. 




















Its classy.
You should change your avatar name to the
"hollow Dan". Lol


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Some would say, Shallow...not Hollow!
Running out of hollow logs to work with, but space is tight, so I'm not after more right now.

Thanks Dom.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No prob. 
I know where to get more. Lol


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That is just awesome Dan. Truly a lesson in creativity and ingenuity.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I like those legs:thumbsup:. Working through my table build thoughts and as yours it's about the legs/stand.......bringing beauty to the top without distracting from the main reference.

Beautiful table:thumbsup::yes:

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

At first I thought they were too busy with the bark off look, and minor sanding, but it grew on me, and I liked the side grain, so I went with it.
I don't know how I could possibly detract from that top even if they were painted flourescent purple.. It has a life all it's own, and demands to be looked at.

Just Gods apprentice in this stuff. He designed the wood. We just try and show it.


----------

